# Costumi



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

Quest'anno i costumi non sono proprio belli in giro.

Poi ovvio bisogna provarli.

A me piacciono quelli che sembrano un po lingerie


----------



## Skorpio (12 Luglio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quest'anno i costumi non sono proprio belli in giro.
> 
> Poi ovvio bisogna provarli.
> 
> A me piacciono quelli che sembrano un po lingerie


Tutto vero.. ma.. il "soggetto" indossante influenza non poco il Giudizio 

Andrebbe ripulito questo aspetto, e trovare una modella più normale, così uno si concentra sul costume

È lo stesso concetto per cui se questa qui fa un discorso a biscaro, ha invece detto una cosa intelligentissima :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

Questo è mejo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2018)

Io cerco questo


----------



## Stark72 (12 Luglio 2018)

Io non vado al mare (non più, in passato mi prestavo), la spiaggia mi annoia a morte, la folla mi fa incazzare, il caldo mi fa bestemmiare.
Però i costumi li apprezzo e concordo sul fatto che quelli che richiamano la lingerie sono mooooooooolto carini.
Talmente carini che in passato ho chiesto a qualcuna di indossare un costumino nuovo per momenti intimi (slacciare il laccetti non ha prezzo) :mexican:


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

C'è poi l'enorme dubbio [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto vero.. ma.. il "soggetto" indossante influenza non poco il Giudizio
> 
> Andrebbe ripulito questo aspetto, e trovare una modella più normale, così uno si concentra sul costume
> 
> È lo stesso concetto per cui se questa qui fa un discorso a biscaro, ha invece detto una cosa intelligentissima :rotfl:


io guardo il costume, non vedo lei.
Tranne in alcuni casi, dove lo boccio proprio causa modella


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cerco questo
> 
> View attachment 13629


comodissimo, ne ho vista una fare il bagno così. Un tantino complicata l'asciugatura


----------



## oriente70 (12 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cerco questo
> 
> View attachment 13629


In Europa forse lo trovi.
In Oriente [emoji41] il colore più gettonato è nero [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22].


----------



## Marjanna (14 Luglio 2018)

Immaginazione



VS

Realtà


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2018)

Io ho comprato un boxer dell'Arena da Decathlon per sostituire quello vecchio sbiadito dal cloro della piscina.
Sugli uomini trovo orribili i bragozzi lunghi, gli slip in genere e i perizoma. 
Sulle donne mi piacciono un po' tutti, per chi se lo può permettere gli slip alla brasiliana (sgambati) sono quelli che apprezzo di più, insieme al classico triangolino e laccetti anni 70. Orribile il burkini in qualsiasi caso, roba che manco mia nonna  avrebbe mai accettato di mettere (lei al mare andava col costume intero, mia madre fin da ragazzina negli anni 60 col bikini). Se si è libere di poter indossare il costume che si vuole, ne esistono tanti adatti per ogni fisico.
Poi andiamo quasi sempre in spazi nudisti (finché resistono... l'età media dei villaggi è molto cresciuta negli anni, e i giovani si fanno molti più problemi rispetto al loro corpo rispetto a un tempo) per cui li usiamo poco. Lì non ci si fa problemi di come uno è fatto.


----------



## Vera (3 Marzo 2019)

Guardando le nuove collezioni andranno ancora molto i costumi interi ed i bikini a vita alta. Ho visto troppe stampe floreali :unhappy:
Altrimenti trikini.
Mi sa che io userò i vecchi bikini.


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Maggio 2019)

Non vado a presso alle mode, se mi piace un modello lo compro... Di solito evito i perizoma in spiaggia li trovo volgari,ma sgambati già va meglio.
Mai indossato costumi a vita alta, fanno un po' "signora", preferisco un costume che di sotto non abbia i lacci coi fiocchi ma che abbiano l'elastico sottile, e il sopra quasi mai a fascia, preferisco o  il triangolo imbottito o reggiseno normale.


----------



## salmonella (1 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cerco questo
> 
> View attachment 7730


profetica...


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Guardando le nuove collezioni andranno ancora molto i costumi interi ed i bikini a vita alta. Ho visto troppe stampe floreali :unhappy:
> Altrimenti trikini.
> Mi sa che io userò i vecchi bikini.


che è un trikini?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Maggio 2021)

È un incrocio tra un bikini e un costume intero...
A me piace molto!!!!
Sta benissimo...
L'unico problema è che ti abbronzi a minchia


----------



## Vera (1 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> che è un trikini?


Tipo questo


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2021)

ah


----------



## bravagiulia75 (1 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Tipo questo
> View attachment 9549


Che voglia di mareeee...


----------



## perplesso (1 Maggio 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non vado a presso alle mode, se mi piace un modello lo compro... Di solito evito i perizoma in spiaggia li trovo volgari,ma sgambati già va meglio.
> Mai indossato costumi a vita alta, fanno un po' "signora", preferisco un costume che di sotto non abbia i lacci coi fiocchi ma che abbiano l'elastico sottile, e il sopra quasi mai a fascia, preferisco o  il triangolo imbottito o reggiseno normale.


ma te il matrimonio?  non ci hai più fatto sapere


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2021)

I tankini però sono composti da canotta e slip 
Quello pubblicato mi sembra un’intero aperto in alcuni punti

Scusate avevo letto tankini 
Della serie mi ostino a non mettere gli occhiali


----------



## ologramma (2 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che voglia di mareeee...


se tutto va bene tra un mesetto vado


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> se tutto va bene tra un mesetto vado


O che meraviglia!!!!
Ma cmq sarà un'altra estate strana....con limitazioni... ma va bene uguale...
Io non ho ancora fatto mezzo progetto...non riesco a pensare alle ferie quest'anno...ho la testa altrove...
Ma dovrò tirare fuori qualche idea...


----------



## ologramma (2 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O che meraviglia!!!!
> Ma cmq sarà un'altra estate strana....con limitazioni... ma va bene uguale...
> Io non ho ancora fatto mezzo progetto...non riesco a pensare alle ferie quest'anno...ho la testa altrove...
> Ma dovrò tirare fuori qualche idea...


prendo una casa giù nel salento  , già presa l'altro anno ma nel mese di giugno sulla spiaggia  escludendo la domenica  , poca gente .
Però mi manca un bel viaggio in italia e all'estero , devo recuperare  quello che dovevo fare in emilia  l'anno passato


----------

